# Video Transition / Stinger Transition



## Warmuptill (Feb 18, 2017)

Warmuptill submitted a new resource:

Video Transition / Stinger Transition - Use a video to transition from one scene to the next.



> With this plugin you can use videos as transitions between scenes.
> 
> *Installation:*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Feb 18, 2017)

Little feedback.

I tried alpha webm and they will not show up transparent.

Is your ffmpeg version maybe too old?
Maybe also check this https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/679c32086d4363565c221b8be2b99c0023e77a35

The Media Source in OBS can display them fine.

Example file: https://puu.sh/u8Bsj.webm

---

I'm asking about this because they produce a lot less CPU usage and run smoother than mov's with pngs


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 18, 2017)

Gol D. Ace said:


> Little feedback.
> 
> I tried alpha webm and they will not show up transparent.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for the advice! I was just linking against the dependencies folder of OBS linked here, so i don't know which version that is.
I will definitively look into it later.


----------



## Rodney (Feb 18, 2017)

You'll probably have to force it to use libvpx like in that commit for it to work properly with VP8/VP9 in webms.


----------



## Eeuwit (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, can you make this for Mac as well? Would be so great!!!


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 18, 2017)

Eeuwit said:


> Wow, can you make this for Mac as well? Would be so great!!!


Yes, there shouldn't be anything preventing it from working on Mac. Just want to get it work properly - at least to a point where I dont think i will need to update it anytime soon - before I build it for Mac, since that is quite annoying for me to setup.


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 18, 2017)

Warmuptill updated Video Transition / Stinger Transition with a new update entry:

Rewrite based on Media Source



> Rewrote the video render part based on the Media Source in OBS.
> This fixes the issue of Inputs not being loaded with alpha values and the stinger being played too fast / slow if the framerate of the input and OBS were different.
> 
> (Thanks Gol D. Ace and Rodney for the suggestion)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Rodney (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks, works perfectly now!


----------



## haganbmj (Feb 19, 2017)

Pretty sweet looking plugin - I'll have to start making some transitions to use it with.
Ran into a crash with OBS 17.0.2 (both 32bit and 64bit) and with my compiled, week old, 64bit dev build. Windows 10.

Action: Attempt to create a new transition. 
The menu opens up but indicates that there are no options available, then crashes after a small pause.

00:32:15.197: device_pixelshader_create (GL) failed
00:32:15.197: Could not find stinger_transition.effect
00:32:15.197: Failed to create source 'StingerTransition'!

Crash Log: http://pastebin.com/raw/qd9kEwb5

Verified that the effect is available at the following path:
obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\stinger-transition\stinger_transition.effect

I'll keep fiddling with it. I might have a misconfigured installation.


----------



## nutella4eva (Feb 19, 2017)

Works perfectly, just no sound yet but I'm assuming you're working on that.


----------



## Palakis (Feb 19, 2017)

That's amazing. I love it.


----------



## Phara0h (Feb 19, 2017)

This is cool and all but it doesn't seem to work right in Studio Mode. It plays the transition but switches to the other scene on frame 1. But hopefully in the future this can be fixed.


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 19, 2017)

nutella4eva said:


> Works perfectly, just no sound yet but I'm assuming you're working on that.


Yup, I will try to add sound.



Phara0h said:


> This is cool and all but it doesn't seem to work right in Studio Mode. It plays the transition but switches to the other scene on frame 1. But hopefully in the future this can be fixed.


It should be working in studio mode (see the above video posted by Rodney). Can you send me the video file you are using for the transition, so I can try to recreate the issue on my end?


----------



## Rodney (Feb 19, 2017)

It seems that sometimes after creating a transition the frame for changing the scene is not correctly set. Reopening the properties and changing + saving it again usually fixes that.

I also noticed that the pokeball transition I used in my test video is about two frames off. I extracted all frames using ffmpeg and the one with full coverage of the screen should be 66 but I have to use 68 in order for the transition to occur at the correct time. I got the video from someone on IRC, I'll check the logs and see if I can post it here.

Edit: this might be related to another thing I noticed, it seems the last two frames of a transition are played when I change scenes before the video starts from the beginning. I can get an example video of that later. With some transitions that don't have "clean" last frames this results in a short flash of whatever is on the screen.

Edit #2: Here's a demo of what I'm talking about:





Edit #3: I also might have found a memory leak after testing a bunch of videos :p


----------



## Warchamp7 (Feb 20, 2017)

When you select the video to use, could the transition frame default to the middle of the video instead of frame 1? That'd be really handy.

Also, a way to bulk add stingers all at once would be awesome too

Otherwise, I'm super excited to finally have this functionality :D


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 20, 2017)

Rodney said:


> It seems that sometimes after creating a transition the frame for changing the scene is not correctly set. Reopening the properties and changing + saving it again usually fixes that.
> 
> I also noticed that the pokeball transition I used in my test video is about two frames off. I extracted all frames using ffmpeg and the one with full coverage of the screen should be 66 but I have to use 68 in order for the transition to occur at the correct time. I got the video from someone on IRC, I'll check the logs and see if I can post it here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for testing the plugin so thoroughly! I really appreciate it!

Still trying to find the source of the cut frame being set to 1 even if there is a valid video.
The pokeball transition is fully covering the screen on frame 67 for me (counting from 1 onwards). The transition cutting one frame too late should be resolved in the next update (used a < instead of <=, thanks for pointing this out!)
I also made sure to clear the first frame when a new transition is started / the end of a transition is reached to avoid the issue of showing a frame of the ending of the transition.
Also found the source of the memory leak (at least I think so). A texture was created but could not be freed because i forgot to use "obs_enter_graphics".

Im gonna fiddle around with some audio stuff and will update the plugin again tomorrow.



Warchamp7 said:


> When you select the video to use, could the transition frame default to the middle of the video instead of frame 1? That'd be really handy.
> 
> Also, a way to bulk add stingers all at once would be awesome too
> 
> Otherwise, I'm super excited to finally have this functionality :D


I will give both of these suggestions a try. But I don't have an idea on how to do the bulk adding, yet. Thanks!


----------



## Gearomatic (Feb 20, 2017)

Hmm, It seems like I'm doing something wrong, but I don't know what. 

I extracted the Zip, Merged the folders together, and I don't seem to get the option to add the transition:




I even went back and retried it using a different zip extractor, and reinstalling OBS

Any Quick tips that I could do to see whats up? I have other addons that seem to work fine, so it is seems to be something in the way I set this up.  W7 + 17.0.2 64bit


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 20, 2017)

Gearomatic said:


> Hmm, It seems like I'm doing something wrong, but I don't know what.
> 
> I extracted the Zip, Merged the folders together, and I don't seem to get the option to add the transition:
> 
> ...


Does the log file say anything about the plugin failing to load?


----------



## Warchamp7 (Feb 20, 2017)

Gearomatic said:


> Hmm, It seems like I'm doing something wrong, but I don't know what.
> 
> I extracted the Zip, Merged the folders together, and I don't seem to get the option to add the transition:
> 
> ...



That's the quick transition add menu, it lets you add one of your existing transitions to the quick transition list in the center there.





You want this menu on the bottom right for creating a new transition


----------



## Gearomatic (Feb 20, 2017)

This is the only things that jumps out at me:


```
10:51:11.502: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
10:51:11.551: [AMF Encoder] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
10:51:11.590: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
10:51:11.594: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
10:51:11.597: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
10:51:11.600: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
10:51:12.024: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
10:51:12.042: No blackmagic support
10:51:12.066: [Media Foundation encoder]: plugin is disabled for performance reasons on Windows versions prior to 8
```


Full here: https://gist.github.com/36a8e8ffa7ed10b88402cd4376f800cc

I have been Noticing that OBS likes to Freeze on exit now as well. not %100 sure that its new


----------



## Gearomatic (Feb 20, 2017)

Warchamp7 said:


> That's the quick transition add menu, it lets you add one of your existing transitions to the quick transition list in the center there.
> 
> View attachment 24223
> 
> You want this menu on the bottom right for creating a new transition




You are correct, however I don't have the option to add it in the new transition section either:


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 20, 2017)

Gearomatic said:


> This is the only things that jumps out at me:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hm, OBS is not even trying to load the plugin. Are you sure you put the plugin in the right folder?


----------



## Gearomatic (Feb 20, 2017)

Warmuptill said:


> Hm, OBS is not even trying to load the plugin. Are you sure you put the plugin in the right folder?




I was merging it with the folder "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio"

I just went in and manually placed/replaced each file from the zip in its correct spot and it appears to be working. Some form of Operator error on my end I'm sure.

Oh well thank you guys for the help. I will be fooling around with this after work, I'm looking forwards to having some fun with it!


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 20, 2017)

Warmuptill updated Video Transition / Stinger Transition with a new update entry:

Fix of memory leak, old texture flash, cut timing



> No new stuff, just fixes for the issues pointed out by Rodney.
> 
> Memory leak should be resolved (please let me know if you still encounter leaks)
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 20, 2017)

Warmuptill updated Video Transition / Stinger Transition with a new update entry:

Crash fix



> Sorry about the double update...
> Fix for crash introduced with last version, if you would select a valid file for a transition that previously used an invalid one.



Read the rest of this update entry...

Is there a way to revert the most recent resource update, so i can avoid this in future? (I only seem to be able to delete older versions than the most recent one)


----------



## Laope (Feb 20, 2017)

i have a problem, my transition video duration is 2 seconds, 1 second for the IN image , another second for the OUT part. but the video dissapears/cut off at 1,40 secs aprox. so the transition looks off, ending abruptly.


edit: it could be that my transition is at 60fps??

the sting transition detect the video as a 120frames, so half of it is 60 to make the transition to another scene.
but it shouldnt detect it as 240frames and the transition frame should be 120?


----------



## Warmuptill (Feb 20, 2017)

Laope said:


> i have a problem, my transition video duration is 2 seconds, 1 second for the IN image , another second for the OUT part. but the video dissapears/cut off at 1,40 secs aprox. so the transition looks off, ending abruptly.
> 
> 
> edit: it could be that my transition is at 60fps??
> ...



The file is just too much for your computer to handle (reduce the framerate or resolution). The plugin will just reuse frames when there aren't enough being produced, but will still keep the duration of the original video file. That is why it was played back slower than it should and being cut off at the end.

I might need to change that, so that the transition will wait for the next frame to finish.

Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## wat (Feb 20, 2017)

Warmuptill said:


> The file is just too much for your computer to handle (reduce the framerate or resolution). The plugin will just reuse frames when there aren't enough being produced, but will still keep the duration of the original video file. That is why it was played back slower than it should and being cut off at the end.
> 
> I might need to change that, so that the transition will wait for the next frame to finish.
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out!



so yeah, rainmeter, playing a video as a wallpaper in vlc and obs recording in 60 fps have beaten my i5 and made the transition skip the end :V but i'm so happy i found this plugin, makes everything so easier! looking forward to seeing this working flawlessly, even when it's already doing it's job fine.

also I uploaded the vid, idk why xd
you can see how the cpu load goes to 99% and there's no fade at the end but closing vlc makes everything smooth.


----------



## Jenoki (Feb 26, 2017)

anyone else find if you switch between scenes too fast, obs will hang? have to kill process in task manager.


----------



## Paul of Tw (Feb 27, 2017)

Could that be possible to make the transition video to be"*alpha transparency*" using *chroma key filter* ?
Thanks for your aply.


----------



## TheGameMechanics (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi - this is fantastic. As somebody who has been using AutoHotKeys for a long time to do custom transitions, this has amazing potential.

I was wondering if it'd be possible to say in studio mode, set up hot key binds to choose between two different custom transitions. I can choose different transitions on studio mode, but I have to click them, and if I bind transition to a button, it just uses whatever one I last clicked.

Reason I ask is because I'd like to be able to do a custom intro, a standard scene-to-scene during streams, and a custom outro transition to the "thanks for watching" screen. I can do this with AHK atm but some games don't allow AHK scripts running in the background since people abuse them for cheats it would seem.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Feb 28, 2017)

TheGameMechanics said:


> Hi - this is fantastic. As somebody who has been using AutoHotKeys for a long time to do custom transitions, this has amazing potential.
> 
> I was wondering if it'd be possible to say in studio mode, set up hot key binds to choose between two different custom transitions. I can choose different transitions on studio mode, but I have to click them, and if I bind transition to a button, it just uses whatever one I last clicked.
> 
> Reason I ask is because I'd like to be able to do a custom intro, a standard scene-to-scene during streams, and a custom outro transition to the "thanks for watching" screen. I can do this with AHK atm but some games don't allow AHK scripts running in the background since people abuse them for cheats it would seem.



If you add a transition to your Quick Transitions, you can set a hotkey for a specific transition


----------



## TheGameMechanics (Feb 28, 2017)

Warchamp7 said:


> If you add a transition to your Quick Transitions, you can set a hotkey for a specific transition
> 
> View attachment 24465



Hey WarChamp7 - When I was adding new transitions using this tool, I wasn't able to see them in the hotkey tab to assign specific keys to. Sorry :( maybe I'm missing a crucial bit here.

EDIT: See the attached picture for an example on what I mean. I can see the two custom stinger transitions in my list of transition options yes, but not in the hotkey panel.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Feb 28, 2017)

TheGameMechanics said:


> Hey WarChamp7 - When I was adding new transitions using this tool, I wasn't able to see them in the hotkey tab to assign specific keys to. Sorry :( maybe I'm missing a crucial bit here.



Have you added the transition to your Quick Transition list in Studio Mode?


----------



## TheGameMechanics (Feb 28, 2017)

Warchamp7 said:


> Have you added the transition to your Quick Transition list in Studio Mode?
> 
> View attachment 24476



I have yes. Check out this screenshot attached. I can see the two custom stinger transitions in my list of transition options yes, but not in the hotkey panel.


----------



## TheGameMechanics (Feb 28, 2017)

Warchamp7 said:


> Have you added the transition to your Quick Transition list in Studio Mode?
> 
> View attachment 24476



WARCHAMP I am so sorry - I am an idiot. I just figured out the obvious. They were sitting there and that had me thinking "they're quick transitions" but they weren't I had to hit the + and add them. I am about three coffees shy of an average IQ this morning, sorry for wasting your time, thanks for being patient and trying to help me out though, appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Raul (Feb 28, 2017)

I am having an issue here... check the video please... could also be version 18 of OBS, but don't think so...it only happened after using the transition.

Issue: https://youtu.be/6La6k8F4in0

Best regards... awesome plugin (if I get it to fly :P)


----------



## ZeloTypia (Mar 1, 2017)

Great plugin! Thank you! I was looking for it for a long time. Now I have a small problem: Where could I find transitions to use them? Any ideas someone?


----------



## Raul (Mar 1, 2017)

Zelo you can create videos with alpha using FFMPeg, there is an article from Google on how to create the webm using PNGs.


----------



## Warmuptill (Mar 2, 2017)

Raul said:


> I am having an issue here... check the video please... could also be version 18 of OBS, but don't think so...it only happened after using the transition.
> 
> Issue: https://youtu.be/6La6k8F4in0
> 
> Best regards... awesome plugin (if I get it to fly :P)


I am not quite sure what could be causing this ... sorry. Maybe unchecking "hide source when playback ends" might help.


----------



## Raul (Mar 2, 2017)

I am thinking that it is two different things:

Sometimes the source si resized and "colapsed" somehow in the preview as seen in the video
Sometimes the scene is switched automatically which is not a big problem but a little anoying.

My workaround now is dont look at the preview when you use the transition and click on whichever scene you want to see... solves it most of the time.


----------



## Saaj (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey,

Does this only play videos? If my transition has sound will it play that as well?

Thanks


----------



## Warmuptill (Mar 4, 2017)

Saaj said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does this only play videos? If my transition has sound will it play that as well?
> 
> Thanks


It doesn't play sound yet. I gave implementing a try, but I can't seem to get it to work yet (only plays distorted sound / wrong parts of the sound)


----------



## cl0ver (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, first of all nice plugin. Works fine but when i try to cancel the transition or change to other scene quickly the obs crashes.
If someone knows the fix tell me please!

https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4d7002bf0204236d221303ccb0b0510d


----------



## GeneralElost (Mar 6, 2017)

I love the concept of this plugin but I am running in to one issue. 

I have gotten everything loaded in and can use the transition. However, it is not reading the alpha channel I have on my video. When I use a Media Source and play the video, the scene transitions with the video right over the other scene without a black background. But when I use the Stinger transition, there is a black background until the cut.

Not sure if I am doing something wrong here or?


----------



## Therealbeef (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there any chance of seeing this supported on the Linux version of OBS Studio anytime soon?  This is such an amazing plugin, I really hope I can get my hands on it!


----------



## LordOfTheTrains (Mar 10, 2017)

cl0ver said:


> Hi, first of all nice plugin. Works fine but when i try to cancel the transition or change to other scene quickly the obs crashes.
> If someone knows the fix tell me please!
> 
> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4d7002bf0204236d221303ccb0b0510d



Yeah the plugin works great otherwise, i am getting the same crash


----------



## Laope (Mar 14, 2017)

hey @Warmuptill 
there is planned an option to add different sting transitions depending wich scene you choose?
right now the transition effects are global...


----------



## Swizzle (Mar 22, 2017)

@Warmuptill

The issue you are having with audio... is it the audio associated with the stinger file?

Have you tried implementing a separate media menu so you can import an audio file to play rather than just have the audio from the stinger file?


----------



## Lange (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you for making this plugin! This is a much needed feature and I'm so happy to see the community implementing these solutions.

I'd love to use this plugin in some upcoming productions, however we require audio to be played with our stingers. @Warmuptill, is there any additional info you can share about the steps you've taken so far to implement audio, and what obstacles you encountered?


----------



## nutella4eva (Apr 2, 2017)

Lange said:


> Thank you for making this plugin! This is a much needed feature and I'm so happy to see the community implementing these solutions.
> 
> I'd love to use this plugin in some upcoming productions, however we require audio to be played with our stingers. @Warmuptill, is there any additional info you can share about the steps you've taken so far to implement audio, and what obstacles you encountered?



Surely you are already aware of this, but fwiw you CAN manually trigger a transition without this plugin and it will play audio. That's what I'm doing until sound is implemented.


----------



## Swizzle (Apr 7, 2017)

nutella4eva said:


> Surely you are already aware of this, but fwiw you CAN manually trigger a transition without this plugin and it will play audio. That's what I'm doing until sound is implemented.



@nutella4eva How so? I'm trying to figure out how.


----------



## ZeloTypia (Apr 15, 2017)

Gol D. Ace said:


> Little feedback.
> 
> I tried alpha webm and they will not show up transparent.
> 
> ...



Hi. Do you may have a resource for more of these stingers .webm's? Or how do you do them? Thanks.


----------



## KitThem (Apr 21, 2017)

My OBS crashes every single time I add stinger transition.

The following is the crash report:

```
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Fault address: 50FD1D5F (c:\obsstudio\obs-plugins\32bit\stinger-transition.dll)
libobs version: 18.0.1
Windows version: 10.0 build 14393 (revision: 1066; 64-bit)


Thread 2ABC (Crashed)
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
048DF894 50FD1D5F 00000000 048DF8E8 048DF900 00000000 stinger-transition.dll!0x50fd1d5f
```


----------



## godkevin (Apr 25, 2017)

pretty decent plugin. Issue im having is the video gets cut off. The total size of the wipe is 77 frames. The plugin is only detecting 44 frames, so its getting cut off. Both OBS and the video wipe is set to 30fps. So not sure what the deal is.


----------



## silverben10 (May 7, 2017)

I'm experiencing an issue where the video transition won't fully complete before disappearing; It just cuts out at a random point and switches to the other scene.
I've tried setting the recording/stream framerate to the same as the media source but it still happens.


----------



## GhostAlphaBravo (May 18, 2017)

Can someone help? I am very confused. I am trying to get Stinger Transitions to work, but I can't get it properly installed. I followed the instructions but no go. What files go where. I can get it to show Stinger Transitions in the create transitions, but it says No Properties and then crashes...Help!


----------



## Purplekoolaidman (May 23, 2017)

Is it possible to set each scene to have its own transition?


----------



## Ze manel (May 26, 2017)

Something OBS Studio 18.0.1 crash with stinger transition active.

I use a video .mp4 with 3 sec length to use as transition between scenes and after N times system simple crashes.


----------



## oSnuggleBunnyo (May 27, 2017)

Crashes my OBS everytime with the latest update to OBS i had to stop using it entirely.


----------



## FusioN (May 28, 2017)

Hiya,
I'm getting the same error as KitThem,


```
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2017-05-27, 16:39:22
Fault address: 7FFDA0391FB4 (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\stinger-transition.dll)
libobs version: 19.0.2
Windows version: 10.0 build 14393 (revision: 1198; 64-bit)
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor
```

I started off installing the plug-in on 17.0.2, and kept crashing the moment I would try to add a new stinger transition.
I decided to update to 19.0.2 and still running into the same problem. :(

I'll try running a 32-bit version of OBS studio and see if that crashes as well.
any thoughts or advice are appreciated :D

Thanks~


----------



## FusioN (May 28, 2017)

OK so. I realized I had "installed" incorrectly by copying the whole "obs-studio" folder from stringer transition folder, while under Program files(x86), which is why it didn't work.

Personally, I exported all my profiles and scene collections, so I could do a clean install since I botched it (hilariously) bad. (uninstalled user settings as well, since I BACKED-UP my profiles and collections.)

If you fudged up like me:
I re-installed obs studio, and proceeded to copy the folders "data" and "obs-plugins"(from the stinger folder)  and pasted while in c:/program files(x86)/ obs-studio (which should only contain the folders "Bin" "Data" and "obs-plugins" ).  After that, there should STILL only be  "Bin" "Data" and "Obs-plugins" folders. (since you're just adding to the existing folders)

My botched install looked something like:  (while under c:/program files(x86)/obs-studio) "Bin" "Data" "Obs-plugins" and "obs-studio" <=== No good.

Thanks for the super sweet plug-in that obs desperately needed!


----------



## Xxplosions (May 28, 2017)

I'm getting the same error as FusioN however re-installing OBS/the plugin doesn't seem to help. My file structure does have c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\stinger-transition.dll and then the data files are in data\obs-plugins\stinger-transition. I don't have the same obs-studio directory in obs-studio. I'm on 19.0.2 of OBS. Here's a screenshot of what OBS is reporting.



Spoiler: Screenshot













```
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2017-05-27, 23:42:07
Fault address: 7FF863011FB4 (c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\stinger-transition.dll)
libobs version: 19.0.2
Windows version: 10.0 build 15063 (revision: 296; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K CPU @ 4.20GHz
```


----------



## FlikstRR (Jun 8, 2017)

any word on audio for these transitions? I can either embed the video or have it as a separate audio file - which ever is easier however audio  would just be the icing on the cake.

It's already working  sweet as for me.

The only bug i have is if i trigger a transition, then hit  transition again before the video is complete OBS crashes...  but then I just simply "don't do that" lol.


----------



## Giovanny (Jun 13, 2017)

Xxplosions said:


> I'm getting the same error as FusioN however re-installing OBS/the plugin doesn't seem to help. My file structure does have c:\program files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\stinger-transition.dll and then the data files are in data\obs-plugins\stinger-transition. I don't have the same obs-studio directory in obs-studio. I'm on 19.0.2 of OBS. Here's a screenshot of what OBS is reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im having THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM. I get that far, it shows I can add the stinger transitions then I get to name it but then it shows me that no properties are available then it gives me the obs error just like yours. Xxplosion let me know if you getting figured out please, If I end up figuring it out i'll make sure to leave feedback here. Thank You.


----------



## Hax (Jun 16, 2017)

When switched to a new scene without the animation finishing, it won't play the animations, would be cool of you could add an override feature so it just restarts if you change to a new scene before animations has ended.


----------



## Xxplosions (Jun 18, 2017)

@Giovanny I reported my issue on github. If you're getting different things in your log files/crash report then feel free to add it on there. Might be easier to get things looked at.


----------



## MTheBigOne (Jul 2, 2017)

I figuered out a problem mate! My scene transition takes 2 sec in total and when I switch to another scene within that 2 seconds OBS will crash. The windows task manager opens the task "cef-bootstrap.exe" 8 times and causes the CPU to be exhausted with 100%.

That means I always have to make sure the transition is complete before I decide to switch to another scene. But in case I accidentally clicked on a wrong scene I'll have to wait to switch to the correct one. Anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## Jenoki (Jul 7, 2017)

Yep, you have to wait for the transition to complete before switching scenes, or it will hang


----------



## lindenkron (Jul 8, 2017)

It's a shame this project got abandoned and never finished. This is a feature desperately needed in OBS.


----------



## Soboy007 (Jul 14, 2017)

Not sure if anyone is getting this or has a solution, but it doesn't seem to work properly for me when I'm tabbed into a game. For example, the transitions are smooth and work properly until I click into a game, and then when I hit my hotkey it runs in slow motion and cuts off the transition half way. Using a transparent .MOV, it's only 36mb and I've tried using hardware decoding on/off. If I tab out with the game still hooked in game capture, it runs smoothly again.


----------



## coRpSE (Jul 15, 2017)

Soboy007 said:


> Not sure if anyone is getting this or has a solution, but it doesn't seem to work properly for me when I'm tabbed into a game. For example, the transitions are smooth and work properly until I click into a game, and then when I hit my hotkey it runs in slow motion and cuts off the transition half way. Using a transparent .MOV, it's only 36mb and I've tried using hardware decoding on/off. If I tab out with the game still hooked in game capture, it runs smoothly again.



Don't know if this will help, but you can check out a video I did for a fellow streamer on making a transition, I was able to take my 245mb .mov file and compress that down to a 6.24mb .webm video file that can be used on transition. I also talk about how adding a couple of seconds of nothing onto the end of the video will overall be better for the transition. I know this video is long, but it should help you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI0M-5jZ22w

Let me know if it does help.


----------



## Lucki (Jul 16, 2017)

Is it possible to compile this on/for Linux? Can you give a short introduction for this?


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 19, 2017)

Just wanted to add a note here that stinger transition functionality (with audio support) will be shipping built-in to OBS Studio in the next version, most likely.


----------



## alex eppard (Jul 19, 2017)

Everytime i click on the StingerTransition in OBS, it will say "No Properties Available" and then crash, even though i have an .mov transition in the file. Any help??


----------



## Lucki (Jul 19, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> […] will be shipping built-in to OBS Studio […]


Thanks for telling us. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 19, 2017)

To be clear, the version that will ship with OBS Studio will not be this one, but a separate implementation.


----------



## alex eppard (Jul 20, 2017)

alex eppard said:


> Everytime i click on the StingerTransition in OBS, it will say "No Properties Available" and then crash, even though i have an .mov transition in the file. Any help??


It has now actually ruined my Luma Wipe and it crashes after i try that aswell now


----------



## Warmuptill (Jul 21, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> Just wanted to add a note here that stinger transition functionality (with audio support) will be shipping built-in to OBS Studio in the next version, most likely.





dodgepong said:


> To be clear, the version that will ship with OBS Studio will not be this one, but a separate implementation.



That is great to hear! I'm sure Jim's version is way better performance and stability wise!


----------



## Mirkozzo (Jul 30, 2017)

It works 4 transitions then crash.

OBS studio 64bit 19.0.3


----------



## coRpSE (Jul 30, 2017)

The only time I have had a transition crash is when I try to switch scenes before the animation is done. Otherwise, it works great.



dodgepong said:


> To be clear, the version that will ship with OBS Studio will not be this one, but a separate implementation.


Sounds great, can't wait.


----------



## Kent1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Does anyone know of any premade videos with an alpha layer for free, open use?


----------



## niitro89 (Aug 9, 2017)

can anyone help i have followed all the steps numerous times.. i have even put them in each folder seperatley and it still doesnt allow me to add it as a transition. thanks


----------



## coRpSE (Aug 10, 2017)

niitro89 said:


> can anyone help i have followed all the steps numerous times.. i have even put them in each folder seperatley and it still doesnt allow me to add it as a transition. thanks



So, once you have the stinger plugin in the folder, you open up OBS, then click the + under where you see "Scene Transitions", you don't see the option for StingerTransition?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 10, 2017)

Or just wait for OBS Studio v20 to come out (very very soon), which has stringer transitions included.


----------



## coRpSE (Aug 11, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> Or just wait for OBS Studio v20 to come out (very very soon), which has stringer transitions included.



Do you know if the new one supports audio on the transition? I see it in there, but just wondering before I make a new transition with audio. I think i remember hearing it was, but I am not positive.


----------



## Osiris (Aug 11, 2017)

It supports audio, which currently only goes to the stream, you won't hear it.


----------



## coRpSE (Aug 11, 2017)

Osiris said:


> It supports audio, which currently only goes to the stream, you won't hear it.



Glad to hear, and that's how I actually prefer it.


----------



## Polfan (Aug 24, 2017)

Is it possible to add a background removal feature from a transition film?


----------



## coRpSE (Aug 27, 2017)

Polfan said:


> Is it possible to add a background removal feature from a transition film?


 I am guessing your looking to have a chroma keying added to it. I don't know if this plugin is still in development. I know there is a new one that is now shipped with OBS and I think it would be something cllof if could be added, but I believe if that is what your looking for, you should start a new thread here: https://obsproject.com/forum/list/studio-feedback-and-suggestions/


----------



## Sparktite (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey guys, was really interested to check this out and give it a try but i read in the reviews a couple ppl saying its crashing and that really has me scared. Are they talking about the transitions stop working or the whole of OBS crashes, and how often is this happening?


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 9, 2017)

This plugin isn't necessary anymore. Stringer transitions are now built into OBS.


----------



## iTV (Feb 4, 2019)

How do you make the transition videos make use of the alpha channel, to use as a stinger, in OBS Studio 22?


----------



## Yurlyn (Feb 7, 2019)

Though this plugin is now obsolete it's a good question, @iTV. You have to render them with an alpha channel using programs like Adobe Premiere Pro or Sony Vegas. If you need help with rendering them if you don't have these kinds of software let me know. I'm willing to render them for you :)


----------



## Orhi (Feb 21, 2019)

*What is the highest settings for the video ?* I mean bitrate and weight. Actually when i load my video : ~60 Mbits for 2 secs (i now it's a lot ^^') and try the transition, it slows the video (transition) and cut it in the middle. When i put a lower quality video this problem don't appears anymore so i think this is the problem.


----------



## Razorflak (Feb 25, 2019)

Orhi said:


> *What is the highest settings for the video ?* I mean bitrate and weight. Actually when i load my video : ~60 Mbits for 2 secs (i now it's a lot ^^') and try the transition, it slows the video (transition) and cut it in the middle. When i put a lower quality video this problem don't appears anymore so i think this is the problem.



Convert your video in webm with ffmepg.


----------

